# Das Wasser im Mund zusammenlaufen lassen.



## SayaS

Buenas tardes, ¿la frase "Das Wasser im Mund zusammenlaufen lassen" significaría en español "hacer la boca agua"?
Es decir, que te apetece mucho comer algo.

Muchas gracias.

Un saludo.


----------



## baufred

... exactamente ... ni más ni menos ... 

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## nievedemango

Es mejor decirlo sin "lassen".
Solemos decir:  *"Das Wasser läuft mir im Mund zusammen"*. 

Saluditos


----------



## Sowka

Hola 

Depiende de la estructura de la frase. Se podría decir

o "Beim Anblick von Schokolade läuft mir das Wasser im Munde zusammen"
o "Der Anblick von Schokolade lässt mir das Wasser im Munde zusammenlaufen"


----------



## SayaS

Muchas gracias a todos, en un ejemplo como este, ¿que variante quedaría mejor?

Das läuft mir das Wasser im Munde zusammen.
Das lässt mir das Wasser im Munde zusammenlaufen.


----------



## nievedemango

*Da* läuft mir das Wasser im Mund zusammen. (Solemos decirlo al ver una comida que tiene muy buena pinta o al oler una comida que huele fantástico.)


----------



## SayaS

Ok! muchas gracias


----------

